# Betty betty betty etty etc.



## Marshall Snook (May 31, 2017)

I guess this is digital art now. I took one of my pen and ink drawings and expanded the project into this experimental musical display.


----------



## Marshall Snook (May 31, 2017)

OOPS. I goofed.

click on the above. and you will be directed to the video.
It is mesmerizing if you can broadcast the youtube to a large screen smart TV.


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

This is definitely an interesting approach on digital art and it is unique, I'll give you that. However, I do think that probably not everybody is going to like this, I'm afraid. 
Did you make this by yourself?


----------



## Marshall Snook (May 31, 2017)

Here is the final with music my son, Matt Snook composed.

I figure a good many will not like this, but that is ok. I like it.
Enjoy it. If you get a headache stop watching.


----------



## Marshall Snook (May 31, 2017)

This is really cool on a big screen. If you have a smart tv you can watch this on youtube from your tv.


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

I really appreciate that you're doing something different and that you're doing it in your style, knowing that not everybody is going to like it. Not many artists try to experiment as much I think. The music is great, I think your son definitely has the talent to be a good composer.


----------



## Marshall Snook (May 31, 2017)

He had two bands in Boston. Motherseat and Rocket Rocket .
Had a no1 hit on a major radio station in Boston.
He has composed music and has done voices for video games.


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

That's really impressive! Can you still find some of his songs online? On YouTube or something?


----------



## Marshall Snook (May 31, 2017)

The band broke up a few years ago. It was called "Rocket Rocket" He lived in Boston at the time.


----------

